#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Allowable Nozzle Loads

## praphulla.phirke

Hi
Anyone have idea how to calculate allowable nozzle loads?
If any spreadsheet is there please share 

Thanks 


Praphulla
praphulla.dp@gmail.comSee More: Allowable Nozzle Loads

----------


## CarlosBatista

Hello fellow i have the spreadsheet but is better el nozzle pro if you like the spreadsheet please send me e mail to jinbukan@yahoo.con reference nozzle

----------


## praphulla.phirke

Hi Carlos
Please send me the excel spreadsheet for Nozzle load calculations on my mail ID praphulla.dp@gmail.com

Thanks
Praphulla

----------


## praphulla.phirke

Hi Carlos
Please send me the excel spreadsheet for Nozzle load calculations on my mail ID praphulla.dp@gmail.com

Thanks
Praphulla

----------


## bw1

does anybody have link to download nozzle-pro? or any other software offered by company who makes nozzle pro?

thank you.

----------


## midesoj

Hi Carlos,

Please send me the Excel Spreadsheet too. My mail address is midesoj@hotmail.com

Regards

----------


## CarlosBatista

Hi, fellow does anybody have BS 4076 or equivalent EN? i have ASME Steel Stack but is not clear in someone calculation procedure.

thank in advance

----------


## JEB

> Hello fellow i have the spreadsheet but is better el nozzle pro if you like the spreadsheet please send me e mail to jinbukan@yahoo.con reference nozzle



I would be very interested in this spreadsheet!

Could you please send it to jeroenbr@yahoo.com ?

thanks!

----------


## sandeep

Hi Carlos
Please send me the excel spreadsheet for Nozzle load calculations on my mail ID sandeepbagde75@gmail.com

Thanks
Praphulla

----------


## praphulla.phirke

Sandeep
Atleast change the name  when u r copying someone's reply

----------


## cosili

Hy,
Please also send me the excel spreadsheet for Nozzle load calculations on my mail ID costinilinca@yahoo.com
All the best for you!!

----------


## cosili

Hy,
Please also send me the excel spreadsheet for Nozzle load calculations on my mail ID costinilinca@yahoo.com
All the best for you!!

----------


## shaee

plz email me spreadsheet at engr_shaharyar@hotmail.com



thanks in advanceSee More: Allowable Nozzle Loads

----------


## tmehmood

Please send spread sheet to me on engrtm@hotmail.com

Thank you,

----------


## praxrajesh

Please send me the spread sheet to recrajesh@yahoo.co.in
Thanks,

----------


## deyprasen

Hi,
Please also send me the excel spreadsheet for Nozzle load calculations on my mail ID prasenjitd@in.dclgroup.co.in
All the best for you!!

----------


## farzam53

Hi
Please also send me the excel spreadsheet for Nozzle load calculations on my mail ID farzam.fathi@gmail.com

Thznks in advance

----------


## rklnt79

please send my email id also.i am also expecting that one>it is usefulr for me for enrich my knowlege rrajakumar79@gmail.com

----------


## raja687

Hi Carlos,

kindly send me the Excel Spreadsheet too. My mail address is raja687@hotmail.com

Regards

----------


## dimas anugrah

Hy,
Please also send me the excel spreadsheet for Nozzle load calculations on my mail ID da7onediva@yahoo.com
All the best for you!!
__________________

----------


## tturit

I was make excell spreadsheet  :Embarrassment: ) i need just read the diagram value, and my excell table can be found the result, but i have a problem! I testing that for the example calculation (in the WRC107 buletin, appendix), and I can't calculate the correct value of four raw  :Frown:  so, my excell table is not correct yet, pls help me somebody! so, my problems is the following:
WRC107, page 65, tableA1=correct! tableA3=correct TABLEA3, incorrect! problems: vessel and nozzle section, longitudinal and transverse plane, inner surface! the other value is correct in my calculation. If somebody know, whitch is the correct equtation for above raw, pls send me! turitamas84@gmail.com thank you in advance


"that was in the past"  :Big Grin:

----------


## tturit

I was make excell spreadsheet ) i need just read the diagram value, and my excell table can be found the result, but i have a problem! I testing that for the example calculation (in the WRC107 buletin, appendix), and I can't calculate the correct value of four raw  so, my excell table is not correct yet, pls help me somebody! so, my problems is the following:
WRC107, page 65, tableA1=correct! tableA2=correct TABLEA3, incorrect! problems: vessel and nozzle section, longitudinal and transverse plane, inner surface! the other value is correct in my calculation. If somebody know, whitch is the correct equtation for above raw, pls send me! turitamas84@gmail.com thank you in advance

----------


## vikaschaurasia

Hi,
Please also send me the excel spreadsheet for Nozzle load calculations on my mail ID vikascha123@yahoo.co.in
thanks

----------


## dhinafoster

plz send nozzle load calculation spread sheet
my mail id dhinas2003@yahoo.com

----------


## jvillarro

please I wish I could an opinion about this ASME couse:BPV Code: Section VIII Division 1: Self Directed Interactive Cd-Rom Training Program

See More: Allowable Nozzle Loads

----------


## spk

Pl. send me also.
Thanks

----------


## ypal

Hi Carlos
Please send the excel spreadsheet for Nozzle load calculations on e-mail ID y_pal@in.com.

Thanks a lot

----------


## ridestar

Hi
Can you give me the spreadsheet for nozzle load at ridestar_94@hotmail.com

Thanks

----------


## kishor

please send me the nozzle load calculation spreadsheet @ k_tejankar@rediffmail.com

----------


## rklnt79

Hi Carlos
Please send me the excel spreadsheet for Nozzle load calculations on my mail ID rrajakumar79@gmail.com

----------


## jsn1980

Hi all
Please, Any one can send excel spreadsheet for Nozzle load  calculation to my mail id jsn.1980@hotmail.com

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

> Hello fellow i have the spreadsheet but is better el nozzle pro if you like the spreadsheet please send me e mail to jinbukan@yahoo.con reference nozzle



Dear CarlosBatista
We don't like that manner for dealing, which you need every friend to ask you for sending the file. If you actually have a spreadsheet for "Nozzle Load Calculatioins" to be compared with the allowable figures, please let it free for all friends.

Abdel Halim

----------


## apri_dianto@yahoo.com

Download here;

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tturit

the most recently (2007) and the most professional WRC 107, 297, 368 calculation (all in one: stress due pressure-WRC-368, moment, force-WRC-107, with increase d/D ratio -WRC-297): this is available in the last TEMA standard, and the curves of the WRC-107 (and the in latest version, the 297), and in the WRC 368 approached by d/D, D/T, t/T ratio...so this is the most recent, and the most simplified analitical solution for nozzle designs (thats was my degree work), if you want to understand that standard, you need some book..., I have some  :Wink:   BUT, if you just dowload that excell sheet, you doesnt need anything for calculations...I test it by PVElite and the result was same (PVElite doesn't calculate the stress due pressure...)....but, if somebody doesn't agree with me, pls contact me for fix it my excelltable...that Excell sheet is hungarian (because I'm hungarian), but during aproximate 1hour you can exchange the language with yours
good luck
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tturit

Dear Apri!
This is not nozzle load calculation..sorry, this is just calculation for stress due pressure...orginal from ASME...

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

> Download here;
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



The prescribed files are incomplete calculations per ASME for nozzlel area of compensation and not nozzle load calculation. The complete calculation for nozzle areas of compensation per ASME is: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

For complete pressure vessel design calculation: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mo736

Dear Mr. Carlos
Would you please send me to my email address too.Thank you in advance.
Kind regards,


mo736.amir@gmail.comSee More: Allowable Nozzle Loads

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks galala

----------


## getanasmalik

can you upload the spread sheet in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

